# Creating Website



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

may i know the most basic thing that i must do to create a website ????
i need help on the 1st step building a website...
mind helping me out ?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.w3schools.com/


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

Squashman said:


> http://www.w3schools.com/


maybe it is useful...
but i need explanation bout what those XML and DTD stuff is...
i am sorry cause i am new to this stuff


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Why don't you just start with the basic HTML tutorial. The example is all you need for a website.
http://www.w3schools.com/html/default.asp


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

errr i dun understand the way they explain....
too bad...or please explain with me what actually html all that stuff is...
cause i am real new


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

vSnoopy said:


> errr i dun understand the way they explain....
> too bad...or please explain with me what actually html all that stuff is...
> cause i am real new


If you can't follow that simple tutorial with excellent examples then you are pretty GREEN to this subject. I think you would be better off taking a class at a local Tech School or just buying a Dummies book.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I personally have found w3schools stuff rather difficult to follow, but that said asking to be taught how to create a website is also pretty impossible to answer.

It would depend on what you already know and what you are willing to learn.

I have made a couple of websites to date and originally I set out using an online wysiwyg website builder. I became frustrated with the limitations so I then moved onto analysing the code of webpages and copying what I saw. Slowly step for step I have learned css, html, javascript and php.

www.freecsstemplates.org has some (over 400) excellent templates which you can disect, adapt and learn from.

I think if you want proper help though, you need to ask a more specific question though.

Basically "how do I build a website" will mean a lot of different things to lot of different people.


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

thankz i will try to learn more first


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

My favorite tutorial:
http://www.mcli.dist.maricopa.edu/tut/


----------



## Megatronic (Sep 22, 2009)

You need to study first basic HTML. You can try using the W3Schools website or buy a book for dummies.
Then you need a program for it. As for beginners, I suggest that you should first try coding using Notepad and if you are used o it, you can switch to a WYSIWYG editor like Dreamweaver or Frontpage.
__________________
*Watch Movies Online
Tattoo Sleeve Designs*


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

do you all have some website that is about tutorial for everything ???
about everything "misc"...
if u all have please share thank you....
sorry for off topic a while


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

This may be sort of helpful Creating a Single Column webpage
It explains how to create a single column webpage using css and html. Gives a breif description of all the different elements of code and shows a worked example.
I would personally be interested to know how easy you found the tutorial to understand as it was created with beginners in mind


----------



## ninja_girl (Nov 22, 2005)

You could always try Lissa Explains it all. It's meant for kids but it's great for adult beginners as well.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

vSnoopy said:


> do you all have some website that is about tutorial for everything


That is what W3Schools is for.


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

Squashman said:


> That is what W3Schools is for.


W3Schools is for everything ???
not only for website ??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Theory of Everything


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

here is something i wanna to ask....
do we need to pay any money to make a website ??


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

vSnoopy said:


> W3Schools is for everything ???
> not only for website ??


You actually think one website has all the information in the world?
Well I guess you could say Google does.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

vSnoopy said:


> here is something i wanna to ask....
> do we need to pay any money to make a website ??


Only if you hire someone to create the website for you.
You will probably have to pay someone to host it for you unless you have a web server at your home or business.


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

but if not mistaken i found that there is a free web space for hosting ??
is it correct ?? could u please help me to check it out ??
here is the URL

http://www.bravenet.com/?afilid=3948608760


----------



## ninja_girl (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, there's a multitude of free website hosting. For you as a beginner, I'd recommend getting a free hosting to test and improve your abilites.

The disadvantages of free hosting is that it's not ad-free, which means 3rd party advertisements will be placed on your website. I've looked at the free option at the link you supplied, and while it does have quite a few of restrictions, I think for a free service and for a beginner it will be optimal.

And if you decide you like making websites in the future (and as you improve your skills), you can get the paid hosting, which has more features than the free one.


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

why isn't good for having 3rd party advertisement ???
isn't that i will be paid ??


----------



## ninja_girl (Nov 22, 2005)

No, you won't be paid. I'm not sure how this all works, but the hosting company will get paid for the advertisements that are displayed on the free webpages. Again, not sure if that's correct, but either way you won't be getting any money.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

vSnoopy said:


> why isn't good for having 3rd party advertisement ???
> isn't that i will be paid ??


Why would you think that? What other options do you think these companies have for providing you a free service.

It certainly isn't a bad thing to have the advertisements on your free website until someone doesn't like the advertisements they see on your website and decide to never go back.

If you just want to learn how to code websites then just run a web server on one of your computers and test with that.


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

but i dun have any knowledge bout web hosting and all those thing....
so i am here if someone could help me out...
by the way Lissa Explains it all is a good site....
it help a lot


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

It is always good to have more than one reference when learning html.
You might check out http://www.htmlgoodies.com/ they also have tutorials on HTML, CSS and other stuff you need as you advance your design skills.
Free hosting is good. If you can afford to pay for hosting then you put ads on your site that might make you some money. I am not implying that it is easy to make money, but it is possible. Remember content is KING!!!!
Good luck.


----------



## benivolent (Sep 25, 2009)

To create a website,u should know the basic things of programming like html,css and javascript.Some of the basic tutorials for beginners are 

w3schools.com and htmltutoirialcode.com


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> My favorite tutorial:
> http://www.mcli.dist.maricopa.edu/tut/


is it only for Html ??
what about css and javascripts and all those thing ??


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You have to start somewhere, and HTML is the place to start.
When you're finished, you'll see references to CSS and java tutorials.


----------



## vSnoopy (Aug 16, 2009)

so after i have know everything bout html i have to learn css and javascripts ?


----------



## gaurav123456 (Sep 24, 2009)

You Want to create your own website than hear a Web development site that can help you to make your own site just search web development in google or for more information open webdesigningcompany.net in your web browser.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

vSnoopy said:


> is it only for Html ??
> what about css and javascripts and all those thing ??


w3schools has that as well.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You don't have to know "everything", but you should master the basics, then move on to css.


----------



## youngros (Sep 24, 2009)

For someone starting out coding I would suggest using notepad++ rather than just notepad as you can specify the language you are using and it will colour the text to help you identify mistakes.

For a beginner Dreamweaver is not a good idea, you really need to know html and CSS and it is more of a text editor than a WYSIWYG.

Under no circumstances use Frontpage, it is now obsolete and produces hideous code, as does Word. Microsoft has replaced Frontpage with Web Expression, but I have never used this so can't comment.

I began using NetObjects Fusion, which was OK to get going with and I believe the latest version has improved and moved away from table layout to CSS. There are others out there and also plenty of tutorials to help you get going.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Expression web is very similar to dream weaver. Basically you need to understand html and css in order to use it effectively.


----------

